# How do I use black strap molasses?



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 7, 2011)

I just purchased some black strap molasses, Meridian organic, and I was wondering when and how I use it? How much do I put in a gallon of water? Should I feed with molasses during veg? Flower? Both? I am also going to be purchasing some super thrive, anyone else have experience with these products please post info!


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 7, 2011)

Is the molasses sulphurized?

Home Depot Gallon B1 > SuperT


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 7, 2011)

I use unsulphured blackstrap molasses @ 1tsp per gallon during flower only.

I use SuperThrive @ 1/4 tsp per gallon during veg only.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 7, 2011)

I use the molasses around last week of veg and from then on. I use 2 TB per gallon, usually. I too use the superthrive, but just a few drops per gallon and only during veg or when transplanting. I have also used a new product on the last transplant which has seemingly worked out very well for quick growth and bushing out...a root innoculator (not sure the name).


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 7, 2011)

I use molasses all the way through in veg and flower. I have used the superthrive but I've also never used it in flowering.  From the scant info on it on the web, I got the impression that it's more to promote vegetative growth.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 7, 2011)

2 tablespoons of molasses per gallon of water in flowering and vegging

On pancakes or waffles to tastep Stoneybud)

B-1 is for root growth and IMO for use the whole grow


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 8, 2011)

I bought a 350 ml bottle on ebay for like $3.00, free shipping... Meridian organic black strap molasses... Site says unsulphured... I think I'll start at 1 tablespoon and work up to 2... I will have to hold off on the super thrive, spent my allowance for the week on lights and molasses! $10.00 for a 4 oz. bottle! But says a drop per gallon... Will be using 2-4 drops... Just cuz:afroweed: Thanks a ton guys, very helpful!


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 8, 2011)

Reading this may help

Sweet Organic Goodness - Magical Molasses - by 3LB


----------



## BBFan (Mar 8, 2011)

Gixxerman- 1 TBSP per gallon should be fine.  You can use it every other watering.

I'd stay away from the Super-Thrive.  It's outlawed in some states.  No scientific data to support any of it's claims.  Just my opinion.

With molasses, you should put it into your soil at least a week before you plant in it.  If you are not using an organic soil, you'll also need to "innoculate" your soil with beneficial bacteria and fungi.  Epsoma Bio-Tone is a good, inexpensive source for beneficial bacteria.  There are several mychorrizae (fungi) products readily available.

Molasses should be fed to the soil throughout the plants life.

*Molasses does nothing directly for your plants *that can't be delivered through any good nutrient line.

The benefits of molasses is as a chelating agent and as a food source for the microbial life in the soil.  Healthy soil means healthy plants.

Happy Growing!


----------



## niteshft (Mar 8, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Gixxerman- 1 TBSP per gallon should be fine. You can use it every other watering.
> 
> I'd stay away from the Super-Thrive. It's outlawed in some states. No scientific data to support any of it's claims. Just my opinion.
> 
> ...


 
:yeahthat: :goodposting:


----------



## Roddy (Mar 8, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> *Molasses does nothing directly for your plants *that can't be delivered through any good nutrient line.
> 
> 
> Happy Growing!



This may be true, but I can't get any nutrient equivalent for $2.50/gal like I can the molasses....and the results so far are....ummmmm...SWEET!!  This is also organic.

As for the super-thrive, I've used it quite regularly, it was suggested to me by a VERY respected old-school grower from Hawaii...he even bought it for me. At pennies per drop, I'm not out anything lol


----------



## BBFan (Mar 8, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> This may be true, but I can't get any nutrient equivalent for $2.50/gal like I can the molasses....and the results so far are....ummmmm...SWEET!!  This is also organic.
> 
> As for the super-thrive, I've used it quite regularly, it was suggested to me by a VERY respected old-school grower from Hawaii...he even bought it for me. At pennies per drop, I'm not out anything lol


 
What nutrients do you think you get from molasses?  The micronutrients (mostly magnesium) are part of any good fertilizer program you're already feeding your plants (or you can use epsom salts- even cheaper!).

You should really research that Super-Thrive.  Why do you think it's illegal in a few states?  It actually contains a pesticide.  Even if it was free, why put it in?

You're plants are "SWEET" because you're a skilled grower using good genetics (I've looked at your journal)!  Organics is all about the microherd and what they do for your plants.


----------



## niteshft (Mar 8, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> What nutrients do you think you get from molasses? The micronutrients (mostly magnesium) are part of any good fertilizer program you're already feeding your plants (or you can use epsom salts- even cheaper!).


 
I guess I misunderstood you to understand the reasons for using molasses and where the micronutes come from. The micronutrients come from the micro-organisms that feed on the soil and release them. The molasses also feed the micro-organisms and help them to become better established in the soil and is the basis for using it, not as a direct food for the plant.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 8, 2011)

I am using the molasses instead of cal/mag...and at a fraction of the cost. The fact it feeds my soil instead of kills it (like many nute lines...be careful and research what you use out there, you may be surprised lol)...a bonus! I am turning to organic instead of the chem based nutes, mainly because I hate the idea of buying good soil only to kill everything in it. Molasses fits in nicely for me.

Have had zero issues with thrive and no clue why illegal in some states. But, free wasn't the reason I used and am using it, I based my decision on the knowledge of the gentleman who suggested and bought it for me...trust me when I say I've seen, smoked and loved his work and am very trusting he's not going to steer me wrong. THANKS for the suggestion to check it out, though...will do! 

And...THANKS!!!! I am far from skilled imho, a learning sprout myself. But coming from someone as yourself, I very much appreciate that, my friend!


----------



## BBFan (Mar 8, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> I guess I misunderstood you to understand the reasons for using molasses and where the micronutes come from. The micronutrients come from the micro-organisms that feed on the soil and release them. The molasses also feed the micro-organisms and help them to become better established in the soil and is the basis for using it, not as a direct food for the plant.


 
Hi niteshft-

Molasses is actually a very good fertilizer by itself- though not a complete one. It contains potassium, phosphorous, calcium, magnesium, iron, and a few other micronutrients. Probably why most people will see a benefit by using it in flowering.

But the real benefit of using molasses, IMO, is in the type of carbohydrates it contains. As far as I know- the carbohydrates provide no direct feed source for the plants themselves. They do however (the carbos), feed the micro-organisms in the soil- and that's the greatest benefit to the plant because, as you said- the micros make the nutrients in the soil available to the plant.

Most synthetic (or non-organic) nutrients are already chelated right out of the bottle. The plant can utilize those nutrients right away.

Most (if not all) organic nutrients are not chelated- and cannot be taken up by the plant. The organisms break them down into a form that can be utilized by the plant. That's why a healthy soil web is so crucial in organic growing.

There's a poster on this forum, _Umbra_, who really knows his stuff and has inspired me to do a lot of research into organic growing. A lot of what I have learned has come from him or from resources he's shared with me.  He always says- _"Feed the soil, not the plants."_

I hope I explained myself a little better.


----------



## niteshft (Mar 8, 2011)

:goodposting: 
Thanks BBFan, much more detailed than anything I've read on the subject and to the point, as well.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 9, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Hi niteshft-
> 
> Molasses is actually a very good fertilizer by itself- though not a complete one. It contains potassium, phosphorous, calcium, magnesium, iron, and a few other micronutrients. Probably why most people will see a benefit by using it in flowering.
> 
> ...


okay BBFan, so if I'm using FFOF soil and the whole line FF nutes, (organic I believe) should I or shouldn't I use the black strap? And if so, do I fall into a category needing to inoculate? I canceled my order this morning because the eBay seller tried to charge my card for a $12.95 shipping fee! After it said free shipping yesterday... Product description changed minutes after my order... Scandalous! But I also located some at an organics grocer near my home... So if I decide based on you all's information to use it, I can get it much cheaper... Are you saying epsom salt does the same thing as molasses? I'm !


----------



## Jericho (Mar 9, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> Are you saying epsom salt does the same thing as molasses? I'm !



No, Epsom salts is just magnesium sulfate, it is used for magnesium only. Molasses contains other nutrients as well as BBFan posted.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 9, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> okay BBFan, so if I'm using FFOF soil and the whole line FF nutes, (organic I believe) should I or shouldn't I use the black strap? And if so, do I fall into a category needing to inoculate? I canceled my order this morning because the eBay seller tried to charge my card for a $12.95 shipping fee! After it said free shipping yesterday... Product description changed minutes after my order... Scandalous! But I also located some at an organics grocer near my home... So if I decide based on you all's information to use it, I can get it much cheaper... Are you saying epsom salt does the same thing as molasses? I'm !




No, FF is not all organic and is what I am switching from using since, from my reading, it kills everything good in the soil. I'll try to find the post I am basing this on, it was a nute study sticky that may have been lost though.

Epsom salts are for mag...not nearly going to do the benefits that molasses will for your soil though.

eta...Jericho beat me to it lol


----------



## BBFan (Mar 9, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> okay BBFan, so if I'm using FFOF soil and the whole line FF nutes, (organic I believe) should I or shouldn't I use the black strap? And if so, do I fall into a category needing to inoculate? I canceled my order this morning because the eBay seller tried to charge my card for a $12.95 shipping fee! After it said free shipping yesterday... Product description changed minutes after my order... Scandalous! But I also located some at an organics grocer near my home... So if I decide based on you all's information to use it, I can get it much cheaper... Are you saying epsom salt does the same thing as molasses? I'm !


 
I've never used FFOF, but anything with guano and worm castings will be loaded with bacteria and fungi. Regardless, I always innoculate my soil with mychos and bacteria- even when using something like Roots Organic. But I have no idea whether I'm gilding the lily or not. So I can't answer whether you need to innoculate the soil with additional microbes. Maybe the soil by itself has enough.

I also don't know if using a high quality fertilizer like Fox Farms Trio- whether organic or not- will kill the microbial life in the soil as Roddy says. I haven't read this anywhere and I haven't figured out how to test the activity in the soil.

So Gixxerman- I really don't know the answer to your questions.  I am a big fan of Earth Juice Catalyst- which is in part derived from molasses.  I use it or molasses regularly throughout my grows.  I try to grow totally organic.  I believe you should feed the soil.  If you want my opinion- I say use it.

I wish you very good luck on your grow.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50463

_Chemical fertilizers kill off much of the microbial life and allow for limited forms of absorption and resistance to disease. When some microbial life dies off the fragile "circle of life" follows. If for example we eliminated bacterial life, this will lead to an abundance of fungus. 

Fox farm definitely suffers from this chemical kill off scenario._


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 9, 2011)

So I should get some black strap and Bio-Tone? I want my ladies performing to the best of their potentials! thx again guys!


----------

